
Walmart Bets on Original Streaming Content - JamilD
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-29/walmart-bets-on-tv-shows-for-families-date-night-in-media-push
======
JamilD
Their business model is interesting:

> The difference is that Walmart won't require a monthly subscription to
> access these shows, but will instead generate money through "new advertising
> technology." This is described as "shoppable" content, with television shows
> that can directly lead to customers buying products online: "Not only will
> viewers see ads, they will have the option to buy products seen in shows,
> such as paper towels or soft drinks."

